# looking for review of my cheat sheet re: occupancy types



## kasa (Apr 17, 2012)

I am trying to make a sort of cheat sheet for myself, to help me classify the occupancy type of places I'm inspecting, and I'd like to see if anyone could possibly consider these and tell me if it works.  I'm using the 2006 IFC.  Here's what I've got:

Is it an I1, I2, I3, I4, R3, R4 or and E???

1. Are they caring for over 5 people?  yes=go to 2..... no=R3

2. Are the occupants under restraint (example jail)?  yes=I3 ..... no=go to 3

3. Is it 24 hour care? yes=go to 4 .... no=go to 5

4. Can the occupants self-preserve? yes=go to 9  .... no=I2

5. Are all occupants over age 2 1/2 yrs old? yes=E ..... no=go to 6

6. Can all occupants self-preserve? yes=go to 8 ..... no=go to 7

7. Do all exit doors lead directly to outside and the building less than 3 stories? yes=E.... no=I4

8. Are all occupants adults? yes=A3..... no=go to 7

9. Are there less than 16 people? yes=R4 .... no=I1

 Please let me know if there are flaws in this list, like places that would be mis-clasified or left out.  I'm guessing there will be some strange ones left out maybe? I just hope it helps me make some sense of it all.  Also, how does this work with other editions of the IFC? like 2000 or 2009 specifically.  I hope to also expand it as I might need to, with regard to any rules that change due to when the occupancy certificate is issued and rules for my municipality also.

thanks!


----------



## cda (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome to the party

How did you find us??

Are you building or fire ??

Do you want to say what state you are in??

Do not have the book, but appears some problems

Such as exiting Step 7 believe it is exiting to outside from each room used for day care 2 1/2 and under

To me if you just copy the definition of each occupancy type and use that is the way to go

Normaly you should be dealing with b's and a's And m's anyway


----------



## kasa (Apr 18, 2012)

I guess it was google that sent me here     I'm a fire inspector in WI.  I'm not sure if this link will work, but I believe it's the IFC codes I have ...http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/ifc/2006f2/icod_ifc_2006f2_2_sec002.htm?bu=IC-P-2006-000003&bu2=IC-P-2006-000019    The problem I've found when trying to just use the definitions is that I think I have one type, then go in circles or something...I specifically get mixed up between I2, I4 and E.  I don't know, maybe I am looking for the 'irs tax instructions' style of things?

Example: I have a place that has all babies, all the doors lead directly outside, and they are only open 8 hrs a day.  Is this an E? Like the same as an elementary school with a pile of 3rd graders running around?  How are those two things the same occupancy?  Does not make sense to me.

 Also this: "Day Care: The use of a building or structure, or portion thereof, for educational, supervision or personal care services for more than five children older than 2½ years of age shall be classified as an E occupancy."   I think... Ok, I have an E occupancy... but this is not telling me to look and see if it's an I4 instead, when I do read I4, it makes me wonder if that is what I have instead?

I don't even know if these questions will make sense... I go around and around trying to figure them out, and the cheat sheet seems like it could make it simple for me.

Yes, I deal with a lot of A, B, some m... lots of mixed use buildings.


----------



## cda (Apr 18, 2012)

Do not try to make Sense of the code it will drive you crazy

Yes you have to read the entire book sometimes, and not just pick a few sections and think you are done

Best thing to do us attend as many code classes as you can including the national fire academy which is almost free

You will see reading through some of the questions on this site, that people ready to retire do not agree with each other on what the code is trying to say

For your example if each room the babies are in have a door to the outside you have an "E" no doors you have an "I-4"

But rember if the place has been like that for years it may be typed differently under an early code


----------



## cda (Apr 18, 2012)

sorry I do not like check lists, because you lean on them to much and do not chek the rest of the code book

not what you are looking for but good resource:::

http://idighardware.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Code-Booklet-2011.pdf

and please pay the nice person's website that supplied it:::: and sign up for site with your email

http://idighardware.com/

one more resource for future:::

http://www.specsandcodes.com/Articles.htm

you might look at getting this:: do not see it in the 2006 version might call them

http://www.iccsafe.org/Store/Pages/Product.aspx?category=0&cat=ICCSafe&id=4401S09


----------



## cda (Apr 18, 2012)

don't now what part of the state you live in::

http://bianew.org/

http://www.nwbia.org/

http://www.wsfca.com/events/training-opportunities/


----------



## kasa (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the resources!  I've got a lot of bookmarking to do now.


----------



## peach (Apr 29, 2012)

welcome kasa.  You've picked occupancy classifications that many of us don't agree with each other about.. (so don't worry if you feel like you're being picked on).


----------



## north star (Apr 30, 2012)

*= = =*

kasa,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum!    

*$*


----------

